# Book Selfhelp



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all

I wrote a book about DR/DP. And I would love some insight. Would anyone be interested in reading it? Thanks.


----------



## dpmummy (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes please!


----------



## annahhw (Jul 20, 2016)

I would love to!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Just put a link on it in this thread.


----------



## Aire (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes please!


----------

